# Looking To Rescue/Adopt Golden in Kansas City



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

There used to be a GR Rescue located in Blue Springs, MO, it looks like they may be inactive now. They are no longer listed on the National GR Rescue listings. 

Here is the list for the GR Rescues in MO, all three are located in St. Louis- contact info, their website are provided. 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/mo/missouri.html

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Missouri
Dirk's Fund
Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.


There is another Group on this list, they are located in Denver and cover a portion of the Western part of MO, but I did not include them. 

Here is a FB Group that has listings of Goldens needing homes-

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GoldenRescues/about/

Check Petfinder.com by doing a Search for Golden Retriever. List of available Goldens in shelters and in Rescue Groups will come up. 

You can also contact the two Golden Retriever Clubs in MO to see if there are any adults being placed by Breeders. 

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/

MISSOURI

GRC of Greater St. Louis – St Louis MO 63101
Kansas City Golden Retriever Club – Kansas City MO 64105

Good luck in your search.


----------



## atproch1994 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you for the information. This has been our challenge. The local organizations seem to have gone inactive and the St. Louis groups don't usually allow adoptions across the state. I appreciate the response and will look into the other organizations you have recommended.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

atproch1994 said:


> Thank you for the information. This has been our challenge. The local organizations seem to have gone inactive and the St. Louis groups don't usually allow adoptions across the state. I appreciate the response and will look into the other organizations you have recommended.


Sounds like the St. Louis based GR Rescues have changed their policies, there's a couple of members here who have adopted through them and one lives outside of the KC area.


----------



## atproch1994 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you again for the suggestions. Just wanted to let you know we found a rescue in KC. A great dog that was just too much for his family and was on his way to the shelter. Greatly appreciate the community on this forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope you'll start a thread for your new family member. 

Best of luck.


----------

